# My Amish Afghan WIP



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Restarted this pattern 4 times, but finally got it going and now almost finished. I PM'd Juneperk a few times with questions and she politely answered and Jinx gave me the best advice because my afghan was much wider than the pattern called for. It is supposed to have 15 shells so Jinx said to use fewer pattern repeats which I did. I cut it down by 2 repeats and it came out perfect. This one is in blues but I love this pattern so much I think I will do one in greens. Thanks again to Jinx and Juneperk.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

It is a very interesting pattern and you have done an excellent job on it.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful. Well done


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Do you have black and navy for your dark rows?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is beautiful, so vibrant. It looks 3-D great job.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love it


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautifully done. It does look 3D.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Very nice! Like your color choices a lot. Looking forward to seeing the green one!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Beautiful! Do you have black and navy for your dark rows?


Yes, I have black, navy, blue, delft blue, pale blue and white. All Red Heart yarns.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

love the colors of course! fabulous afghan


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful. :-D :-D


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

You did a great job, firecracker4. Did you do 20 plus 1 for each pattern? What does it measure across the end of your bed? I'd like to do one in greens and a light yellow before the white.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Fab job!!!! Great colors  I may have to get that pattern!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your afghan is fabulous. I think I saw it on TV on a trailer for "Back to Amish" I think it was. Was that it?? It was only a quick glance. That pattern is so striking and the colors wonderful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

iShirl said:


> Your afghan is fabulous. I think I saw it on TV on a trailer for "Back to Amish" I think it was. Was that it?? It was only a quick glance. That pattern is so striking and the colors wonderful.


Yes, iShirl, it was on " Return to Amish" . Show was on Sunday nights. It's all done now other than this coming Sunday at 10 P M. they will be talking to them and to see what has happened since the show ended. On TLC ch.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautifully worked.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> You did a great job, firecracker4. Did you do 20 plus 1 for each pattern? What does it measure across the end of your bed? I'd like to do one in greens and a light yellow before the white.


I really don't know how many chains for each repeat. I just chained the original number for the pattern but ended after 13 shells instead of the 15. The width is 52 inches, still a little bigger than the 49 inches called for in the pattern. I have the original Leisure arts pattern leaflet.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic.Love the colour combo.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

firecracker4 said:


> I really don't know how many chains for each repeat. I just chained the original number for the pattern but ended after 13 shells instead of the 15. The width is 52 inches, still a little bigger than the 49 inches called for in the pattern. I have the original Leisure arts pattern leaflet.


Then you pulled out the extra sts at the end that you didn't want, right?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Then you pulled out the extra sts at the end that you didn't want, right?


Correct :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

firecracker4 said:


> Correct :thumbup:


Good idea.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I really need to find the time to do this one. My crochet skills are a bit lacking so it will need to be a time I can spend by myself to get it going.

That is so beautiful!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I really need to find the time to do this one. My crochet skills are a bit lacking so it will need to be a time I can spend by myself to get it going.
> 
> That is so beautiful!


If you have done grammie st, you can do this. Mostly DC and chains and skipping.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> You did a great job, firecracker4. Did you do 20 plus 1 for each pattern? What does it measure across the end of your bed? I'd like to do one in greens and a light yellow before the white.


June, I thought at one time you posted a link to this pattern and I tried to find it but couldn't. I'm assuming that it's crochet but probably shouldn't assume anything. It would seem you're inspiring a lot of us and I would love to have the pattern link.

Firecracker, it looks great. You've got an eye for color!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> June, I thought at one time you posted a link to this pattern and I tried to find it but couldn't. I'm assuming that it's crochet but probably shouldn't assume anything. It would seem you're inspiring a lot of us and I would love to have the pattern link.
> 
> Firecracker, it looks great. You've got an eye for color!


Yes, crocheted. Here you go.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> Yes, crocheted. Here you go.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


Thank you so much! And thanks for the inspiration too.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> Thank you so much! And thanks for the inspiration too.


Your welcome but I think the Amish show started it. lol


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Those Amish afghans are just so beautiful,your afghan is magnificent,such beautiful work and colours.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Omigosh, this is beautiful.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the pattern and colors..Beautiful!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it and the color combination.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to make something for my niece who is going to college this fall in Rhode Island. I want to make it in her school colors, and this seems perfect for a bed throw for her!

I've "favorited" it in Ravelry and will plan it for Christmas!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!! I'm hoping to try one some day. Its so pretty.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

It's beautiful  can you share the pattern or if purchased, the link to purchase it.


----------



## Jewls (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a beautiful afghan. Such lovely blend of colors.
Is the pattern available anywhere?


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Does this look good on both sides?


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful,Amish Afghan


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Stunning.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful afghan ! Love those colors. &#9829;


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's lovely! I love the colors you have put together! They really enhance the "movement" of the stitches so well!


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

This pattern was recently available at half the normal price so I snapped it up quick. Don't know if it's still on sale I'm afraid


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful afghan! The colors are very attractive. Nice work!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

SpangleB said:


> This pattern was recently available at half the normal price so I snapped it up quick. Don't know if it's still on sale I'm afraid


Where from please, and name?


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Been trying to find an afghan to do for my now 6 foot tall grand son. He is turning 16 this year (Dec 22nd) Now will have to decide whether I want to do the drop in the pond or this afghan. Your color choices would be perfect for him and your afghan is so gorgeous.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Joan Thelma said:


> It is a very interesting pattern and you have done an excellent job on it.


I agree with Joan Thelma, a very interesting pattern.


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I cannot get to my private messages where you have sent a reply. Please re-send reply to [email protected] 
Subject: How many rows of each color?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

rltjdt2 said:


> I cannot get to my private messages where you have sent a reply. Please re-send reply to [email protected]
> Subject: How many rows of each color?


Maybe I can help you rltjdt2.
I used 2 rows of each color and I used 6 colors in all in my red/pink one and 5 colors for my blue one.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks so much. Did you do two rows of each color?


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry, I believe you have already answered that question.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Very pretty. Reminds me of Swedish weaving.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

israpixie said:


> Does this look good on both sides?


Yes it does.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi israpixie. You can get it here: http://www.leisurearts.com/search.php?q=lacy+chevron+afghan+pattern

It has gone back up to $4.99 for the digital copy though.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

SpangleB said:


> Hi israpixie. You can get it here: http://www.leisurearts.com/search.php?q=lacy+chevron+afghan+pattern
> 
> It has gone back up to $4.99 for the digital copy though.


Thanks. Amazing. I would never have guessed that the one on the cover was the one you did. Yours is about 4,000 times nicer. Well done.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

You're doing a beautiful job. It's an amazing afghan. Since green is my favorite color you can earmark that one for me!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

israpixie said:


> Thanks. Amazing. I would never have guessed that the one on the cover was the one you did. Yours is about 4,000 times nicer. Well done.


Thanks but the inspiration for the colors came from the TV series.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jewls said:


> It's a beautiful afghan. Such lovely blend of colors.
> Is the pattern available anywhere?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, beautiful work&#128158;


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

If anyone is trying to send me a message about " My Amish Afghan WIP" please re-send it to [email protected] I cannot get to your reply for some reason. Thanks


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So pretty. Going to get the pattern and give one a try. Might be a good raffle afghan for my charity group. I always seem drawn to blues.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> Restarted this pattern 4 times, but finally got it going and now almost finished. I PM'd Juneperk a few times with questions and she politely answered and Jinx gave me the best advice because my afghan was much wider than the pattern called for. It is supposed to have 15 shells so Jinx said to use fewer pattern repeats which I did. I cut it down by 2 repeats and it came out perfect. This one is in blues but I love this pattern so much I think I will do one in greens. Thanks again to Jinx and Juneperk.


Beautiful!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Can you provide a link where we can find the pattern please Juneperk? Thanks ever so much.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks absolutely lovely! Who is it for? Love the blues! :thumbup:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

trish1952 said:


> Can you provide a link where we can find the pattern please Juneperk? Thanks ever so much.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very pretty. I haven't tried this pattern but it looks like it would be difficult. You are doing great to be nearly finished.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a fabulous afghan.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

That is breath taking. Beautiful. I would like to do this pattern after I get caught up on my WIP.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beautiful. I see that Mary on "Back to Amish" is always crocheting when at home....


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. I hope to make one soon.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous! Will show mine soon...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought the pattern but haven't made it yet. I've been working on several other projects. It's on my to do list (along with a million other projects) LOL


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That looks beautiful. A lot of work. Well done


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

RuthieB said:


> I bought the pattern but haven't made it yet. I've been working on several other projects. It's on my to do list (along with a million other projects) LOL


We all have them. I'm working on both Amish. A few rows there and a few here.


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

Could you pass on the pattern or tell where you found it. Thx


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Granmama said:


> Could you pass on the pattern or tell where you found it. Thx


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful work and great colors


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning! You mentioned PATTERN COULD YOU POST IT PLEASE OR TELL ME WHERE I CAN PURCHASE IT?
Thank you.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Nanjston said:


> Stunning! You mentioned PATTERN COULD YOU POST IT PLEASE OR TELL ME WHERE I CAN PURCHASE IT?
> Thank you.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Not allowed to post patterns on here, only the link.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

The colors are absolutely gorGe


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

The colors are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Just g ot my pattern today but must finish 3wips first. They're really beautiful.i hope I can do it.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> Just g ot my pattern today but must finish 3wips first. They're really beautiful.i hope I can do it.


After you make the chain, I think you would like doing a row of sc across before starting row 1. A better foundation.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> After you make the chain, I think you would like doing a row of sc across before starting row 1. A better foundation.


June, you make such sense. I shall do that. Thanks for the tip.Your pink is beautiful too. I think you started a whole Amish quilt fad! :thumbup: 
Thanks a lot,
Sarah


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

June,
Forgot to tell you that your blue afghan is what got me onto this. So thanks for that, too
Sarah


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> June, you make such sense. I shall do that. Thanks for the tip.Your pink is beautiful too. I think you started a whole Amish quilt fad! :thumbup:
> Thanks a lot,
> Sarah


Thank you but I can't take the credit for it. A lot see it on the " Return to Amish" show.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Granmama said:


> Could you pass on the pattern or tell where you found it. Thx


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Me too. Will miss them after Sunday.....


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> Me too. Will miss them after Sunday.....


I would like to be pen pals with Mary from that show.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Juneperk said:


> I would like to be pen pals with Mary from that show.


How can they unshun her if she doesn't give up her children and she does a tv show? If she were pen pals with you, that might break the camels back.....


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> How can they unshun her if she doesn't give up her children and she does a tv show? If she were pen pals with you, that might break the camels back.....


That's true, never thought of that.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> June, you make such sense. I shall do that. Thanks for the tip.Your pink is beautiful too. I think you started a whole Amish quilt fad! :thumbup:
> Thanks a lot,
> Sarah


I always do my first row in the purl bump, it took me awhile to figure it out but I love how it gives it such a clean look


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I tend to get mine too tight to do that.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and your work looks great!! Very pretty.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> Beautiful pattern and your work looks great!! Very pretty.


I agree, firecracker4 did a great job.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a good evening June. Tell Hubby hello. This was fun.
Sarah


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> Have a good evening June. Tell Hubby hello. This was fun.
> Sarah


I will tell hubby, you have a good night too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning,nothing less.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very pretty, beautiful work


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The black really makes the colors pop... Being a big fan of anything Amish, I love it. Well done!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yours has come out just perfectly.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dear Juneperk: I don't want to be a pest, but can you suggest how many ounces of each of the six colors I should purchase? I am having a hard time finding the exact colors at one store? I so do want mine to look like yours. Thanks for being so patient with me. I am 84. 
Rita


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

rltjdt2 said:


> Dear Juneperk: I don't want to be a pest, but can you suggest how many ounces of each of the six colors I should purchase? I am having a hard time finding the exact colors at one store? I so do want mine to look like yours. Thanks for being so patient with me. I am 84.
> Rita


Look for my new posting in pictures of my finished afghan. I explained the amount I purchased and what I actually used.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> After you make the chain, I think you would like doing a row of sc across before starting row 1. A better foundation.


I like that idea.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

It came out just Beautiful! Wow! I think Mary on Return of the Amish would be proud of you!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

It came out just Beautiful! Wow! I think Mary on Return of the Amish would be proud of you!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm anxious to see what Mary has to say on their final windup tonight....where they all meet with a moderator and talk about the season.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I'm anxious to see what Mary has to say on their final windup tonight....where they all meet with a moderator and talk about the season.


Me too.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

This is so-o-o- beautiful. Looks difficult.
MRS. VERY GOOD :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Very pretty,


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bought the pattern and read the directions. I'm a knitter but do know dc and sc. Got overwhelmed when I saw stars, brackets and the other figure that means repeat. Guess I'll have to be alone and no TV when starting. Juneperk says once you get the pattern down, it's easy. How long to understand all those symbols for repeats?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> Bought the pattern and read the directions. I'm a knitter but do know dc and sc. Got overwhelmed when I saw stars, brackets and the other figure that means repeat. Guess I'll have to be alone and no TV when starting. Juneperk says once you get the pattern down, it's easy. How long to understand all those symbols for repeats?


I've been crocheting for years but I still had a hard time starting this afghan. What I ended up doing was getting a college ruled notebook and writing down each step of the afghan on its own line, even rewriting the directions for the repeats and using a ruler to move down the page so I would not loose my place. By the third row it was a snap.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the encouragment. It's on my list to start in the next month or so.


----------



## d.desclos (Jul 8, 2014)

I love this afghan.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow! Those colors just "pop"! Your work is beautiful!

I love it and will have to start looking around for colors that will work in my house.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have my yarn and will begin mine Wed. Can't wait. Hope mine comes out as beautiful.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreen said:


> I always do my first row in the purl bump, it took me awhile to figure it out but I love how it gives it such a clean look


 I always use the purl bump of the foundation chain, too. On every project.



Juneperk said:


> I tend to get mine too tight to do that.


To make sure my foundation chain never pulls or curls, I always begin my chain with one or two hook sizes bigger than I'm going to use on the body of the work (depending on yarn and pattern - I also ALWAYS swatch 2 or 3 pattern repeats as a tester before I start a project. It's easier to do that than to make a big mistake on a larger baby blanket, afghan or bedspread).


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

KroSha said:


> To make sure my foundation chain never pulls or curls, I always begin my chain with one or two hook sizes bigger than I'm going to use on the body of the work (depending on yarn and pattern - I also ALWAYS swatch 2 or 3 pattern repeats as a tester before I start a project. It's easier to do that than to make a big mistake on a larger baby blanket, afghan or bedspread).


Me too- but for me it took 50 years of chrochetting.....

:roll:


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow!! It is just beautiful!! Fantastic!!


----------



## IB Soul Searcher (Mar 27, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! On a scale of 1-10 ... U got a 15! &#128522;

I would not know where to begin. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am just getting ready to start mine.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

And I'm planning mine with some
stash that I found! Green, peach,
ivory & a variegated of the 3
colors.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Didn't someone mention that there's a better way to start row 1 than the way it states in the instructions?


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

firecracker4 said:


> Restarted this pattern 4 times, but finally got it going and now almost finished. I PM'd Juneperk a few times with questions and she politely answered and Jinx gave me the best advice because my afghan was much wider than the pattern called for. It is supposed to have 15 shells so Jinx said to use fewer pattern repeats which I did. I cut it down by 2 repeats and it came out perfect. This one is in blues but I love this pattern so much I think I will do one in greens. Thanks again to Jinx and Juneperk.


I read all the posts and could not see an answer to my query so here goes, was it only the size that made you frog it back or did it look strange being wider? Do you think if you went down a hook size that your would have attained gauge and the fabric would have been tighter? I am interested because I am a loose crocheter and I would automatically pick a smaller needle than in the pattern even without swatching and curious how others approach it and are happy to live with.
Liz


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Ozebeaver said:


> I read all the posts and could not see an answer to my query so here goes, was it only the size that made you frog it back or did it look strange being wider? Do you think if you went down a hook size that your would have attained gauge and the fabric would have been tighter? I am interested because I am a loose crocheter and I would automatically pick a smaller needle than in the pattern even without swatching and curious how others approach it and are happy to live with.
> Liz


Liz personally I have never worried about making gauge when doing an afghan. I usually measure the bed that I am making it for and adjust the width and length accordingly. If I want it for the living room couch then I measure and adjust as well. You just have to make sure that you have enough yarn so I usually get more than required in the pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreen said:


> *Liz personally I have never worried about making gauge when doing an afghan.* I usually measure the bed that I am making it for and adjust the width and length accordingly. If I want it for the living room couch then I measure and adjust as well. *You just have to make sure that you have enough yarn so I usually get more than required in the pattern.*


Hi Noreen,

I bolded the part of your quote that applies to my post here. I also don't worry about gauge with an Afghan. Like you, I also buy more yarn than is required. Usually 1/4 to 1/3 more, or even more if I plan to make my project larger than the dimensions of the pattern. *Of course, that's why I always have so much stash left over! Hahahahaha...*


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty afghan and Amish looking too. I just love the blues. Greens would be pretty too.


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Noreen said:


> Liz personally I have never worried about making gauge when doing an afghan. I usually measure the bed that I am making it for and adjust the width and length accordingly. If I want it for the living room couch then I measure and adjust as well. You just have to make sure that you have enough yarn so I usually get more than required in the pattern.


Hi Noreen and Carol, I too do not worry about gauge and I hardly ever end up making an afghan to the size cited in the pattern. I was just curious as to why the original poster frogged and started again and if other KPers do in similar circumstances. And Carol, I too end up with more for my SABLE and I am currently trolling my stash for complimentary colours.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128522;so pretty! Great job on a beautiful afghan !


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozebeaver said:


> ... I was just curious as to why the original poster frogged and started again and if other KPers do in similar circumstances...


On p. 2, I found where firecracker4 posted:



firecracker4 said:


> I really don't know how many chains for each repeat. I just chained the original number for the pattern but ended after 13 shells instead of the 15. The width is 52 inches, still a little bigger than the 49 inches called for in the pattern. I have the original Leisure arts pattern leaflet.


So, it seems that width was her primary problem that led to the multiple froggings. In other posts, she thanks Jinx & JunePerk, who each must have given her assistance in PM's.

She solved the problem by decreasing two full pattern repeats. That seems like quite a bit to me. Trying to change hook size is a good idea in many circumstances but I don't think it could have compensated enough for 2 complete repeats in her case. She may be a very loose crocheter, even more so than you mention you are.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ozebeaver said:


> Hi Noreen and Carol, I too do not worry about gauge and I hardly ever end up making an afghan to the size cited in the pattern. I was just curious as to why the original poster frogged and started again and if other KPers do in similar circumstances. And Carol, I too end up with more for my SABLE and I am currently trolling my stash for complimentary colours.


The reason I started over so many times was the afghan was wider than I wanted it to be. It was turning out wider than what the pattern had said. I tried going down one size needle but that didn't help. What I didn't take into account was that after many rows the width would tighten up. What I ended up doing was chaining the number of stitches called for but stopping after 13 peaks instead of the 15 in the pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

firecracker4 said:


> The reason I started over so many times was the afghan was wider than I wanted it to be. It was turning out wider than what the pattern had said. I tried going down one size needle but that didn't help. What I didn't take into account was that after many rows the width would tighten up. What I ended up doing was chaining the number of stitches called for but stopping after 13 peaks instead of the 15 in the pattern.


Well, you figured it out beautifully and your Afghan is very pretty!


----------



## naleigha (Sep 13, 2017)

beautiful pattern may i please have it


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

naleigha said:


> beautiful pattern may i please have it


Go to page 7 of this post. There are 2 places with the link to the pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

naleigha said:


> beautiful pattern may i please have it


Welcome to KP...

No one can give this to you - - Not only would that be against copyright, this is a pattern you'd need to purchase:

*Lacy Chevron
by Mary F. Strecker*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

There is a free pattern that is similar, though not identical.

You can compare the difference:

*Granny Ripple Afghan
by Janet Jarosh*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-ripple-afghan


----------

